# REMF's vs Infantry



## tomahawk6 (4 Apr 2005)

http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/articles/A23710-2005Apr3.html?

This has me just shaking my head in disbelief.


----------



## Michael Dorosh (4 Apr 2005)

I'm shaking my head too.  What made him think he could get inside the mess without his head gear?

But seriously...he is disciplined enough to face enemy fire, but not enough to tuck his cap into his pocket?


----------



## chrisf (4 Apr 2005)

I thought it was interesting that the wearing of what I assume to be a shemagh is to endear themselves to the local population... according the reporter at least.


----------



## Infanteer (4 Apr 2005)

Reminds me of wandering around in Camp Blackbear in VK.

The chickenshit is the usual Army stuff - what got me was the guys trying to enforce dress regs on the troopies going out on combat patrols (tucking the shirt in).

You know you may be overdoing it when the Padre says to turn down the suck....


----------



## HollywoodHitman (4 Apr 2005)

Amen to that Infanteer. My blood pressure used to go up 20 points just passing through the gate at VK. I have NEVER seen so many Sgt's Majors in one place, with nothing to do. Chickenshit and sillyness were plentiful in that area. I will not comment further on the goings on in that place. I am losing the ability to write without swearing.......


----------



## Mortar guy (4 Apr 2005)

Holy Christ! That sounds just like Julien during Roto 0! Sounds like some yank soldiers got "Gapped" and "Mugged".

 ;D

MG


----------



## Fishbone Jones (4 Apr 2005)

Exactly what I was thinking. Just wish I could've got a T shirt, although the shirt only served to elevate their shenanigans to cult status.  ;D


----------



## TCBF (4 Apr 2005)

Sure doesn't sound like the 11 ACR I knew in Fulda.   ;D

Just kidding.   They had some real good soldiers then, no doubt they still do.

My wife and I spent a few hours on German Autobahns just to go to a "Blackhorse Volksmarch Club" 10km walk, because they had standard German ceramic beer mugs as prizes, and I wanted one for my collection.

Tom


----------



## tomahawk6 (4 Apr 2005)

I suspect part of the problem is that 11ACR was the OPFOR unit at the National Training Center and the other part of the mix was 18 Abn Corps trying to tighten things up.


----------



## a_majoor (4 Apr 2005)

My time in Banja Luka and VK mirror Infanteer's experience. Although we were at the gate and expected to do snap VCPs or deal with potential bombers and shooters, it was VITALLY IMPORTANT we did not use the fleece jacket as outerwear. Please don't get me started on what happened when I tried to institute giving the pistol to the team member who was assigned to go to the vehicles to check passes, fill out the register etc. (try bringing a rifle into action if you are standing right beside a vehicle). 

Dress and deportment need to be addressed in the context of operational requirements, and minor variations can be taken in stride and addressed without getting into the "full anal jacket" mode.


----------



## TCBF (4 Apr 2005)

"Full Anal Jacket."  I like that.  Can I use it?

Tom


----------



## Acorn (5 Apr 2005)

"Do your tunic up Hicks. Just where do you think you are?"

That, long with a number of "there's a good lad" and a classic demo of bayonet drill makes me an admirer of Colour Sgt Bourne as depicted in* Zulu*.

I think Barry Sadler called them "Garratroopers."  However, there is a certain pride that can be displayed. Soldiers who let their D&D slide and use combat as an excuse can be an indication of other disciplinary problems. 

Acorn


----------



## Bartok5 (5 Apr 2005)

I personally know LCol Mike Gibbler, the Battalion Commander who was shot in the leg by that ND in a Stryker vehicle.  Mike was the Brigade G3 of Task Force Rakassan when 3 PPCLI served with 187th BCT in Kandahar back in 2002.  He is an excellent officer, and it is good to see that he was promoted to command in the U.S. Army.

Knowing Mike as I do, I strongly suspect that he would NOT have been happy about his ND-inflicted wound.  Friendly-fire (particularly of that nature) is simply not "Hooahhh".  

Man, I bet he is some pissed about that one.....


----------



## Infanteer (6 Apr 2005)

Acorn said:
			
		

> Soldiers who let their D&D slide and use combat as an excuse can be an indication of other disciplinary problems.



You're quite right - I think this all reflects back to the discussion on drill, dress and deportment and how they relate to discipline.

Love him or hate him, Col David Hackworth has some interesting things to write about how he dealt with a lack of discipline in the battalion he took over in Vietnam.  His first step was to start cracking down on all the horseshit like grafitti on helmet covers, not wearing the uniform properly, and not having all one's equipment.

I think the leadership needs to constantly maintain the balance of "non-reg" between _"undisiciplined"_ and _adapting and improvising_ (ie: the soldiers tuck their shirts in for good reasons).


----------



## Michael Dorosh (6 Apr 2005)

I don' t know if this is particularly apt, as people tend to confuse the movie-version Patton with the real life Patton, but I thought there was some connection between Patton's immediate enforcement of dress regulations in the US II Corps after Kasserine, and improved combat performance.

Not solely, naturally.  Fredendall spent much of his time dynamiting a huge bunker for himself in the side of a mountain while his corps was poorly deployed and I'm sure Patton's tactical planning at El Guettar was of more import than his admonition to wear neckties, leggings and steel helmets. 

Jacking someone up for the way he wears his shirt on a combat patrol is obviously stupid.  I don't think asking him to tuck it in, do up the pockets, or roll the sleeves once he is off the patrol should represent a hardship.

I see Britney is looking in; I think I can even hear him furiously typing...


----------

